# avaliable for sub work in southern indiana 22nd-23rd



## zippoz (Nov 22, 2004)

im based in chicago with a 6 1/2 foot western plow mounted on a jeep laredo. im coming down slightly south of indianapolis to the burbs where the most snow is going to be falling 2 FEET :yow!: .
id be willing to sub if the price is right, otherwise ill just be doing driveways door to door.
if anyone needs help my number is 
708-715-8489 and my name is greg, and i am fully insured.
happy plowing!


----------



## zippoz (Nov 22, 2004)

sorry to say, that i will actually be going to ohio for those dates to deal with the 26-23 inches theyre getting there.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

im trying to get out there too. where ya going


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

zippoz said:


> sorry to say, that i will actually be going to ohio for those dates to deal with the 26-23 inches theyre getting there.


Did you go to Ohio or Southern Indiana? How was it? Make any money?


----------

